# Were the laughing stock of the East



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2586126

15th, Wow, so the columnist do agree with what Coates and I had been saying


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What, that we've had a bad offseason. News flash: everybody said that.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

please dont make me bring up posts in this forum where we seemed to make substantial progress this offseason


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2586126
> 
> 15th, Wow, so the columnist do agree with what Coates and I had been saying


Hey, I never disagreed with you guys on that, my disagreement was on how I didn't think Iverson's game was the cause of our team's losing record. 

I'll say it again, his style of play has never changed. We made it to the Finals with him and missed the pl'offs with him. It's the responsibility of the GM to surround the franchise player with a proper supporting cast. 
Larry Brown identified how to build a team around AI and was quick to make trades to surround AI with the right type of players. See: McKie, Ratliff, Snow, Hill, Lynch, etc... Get AI some defensive-minded players - not an over paid, salary cap clogging, has-been, who's limping around on one leg and shoots jumpers all game long.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> please dont make me bring up posts in this forum where we seemed to make substantial progress this offseason


seemed? what have we done, excepting the drafting of cardney, that people supported in opposition to that article? That article never specifically said we should have traded AI. It just criticized the reason.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> seemed? what have we done, excepting the drafting of cardney, that people supported in opposition to that article? That article never specifically said we should have traded AI. It just criticized the reason.


 Nah not you Sliccat, we havent done anything outside of the drafting of Carney and Jones, yet there were plenty here on this forum that acted as if we did something major this offseason


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The article itself was based off of the offseason's of all the teams in the East and we didnt do anything to improve this team in the offseason.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

We are still gonna own....DAMN WHAT THEY SAY


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, I've done nothing but critize Billy King, so Beez and Coatesvillian can't knock on my posts this year. I'm still thinking about Billy King's comments saying that he'll get "40-50 players he likes) so far, I counted up to 4, and neither are really all THAT.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hey, I've done nothing but critize Billy King, so Beez and Coatesvillian can't knock on my posts this year. I'm still thinking about Billy King's comments saying that he'll get "40-50 players he likes) so far, I counted up to 4, and neither are really all THAT.


What? Where did he say he was going to get 40-50 players that he likes?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

In the Comcast interview regarding the failures of the sixers. This was a couple of games before the infamous Fan Apperciation Night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And out of respect for Iverson I feel that the media is actually very lenient on you guys. Truth be told, you are a poorly run organization and I feel without some radical changes, there just wont be any progress on your team. Of course I am sure you guys have already touched this issues.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We have, but there's so little we can do, it's up to Ed Snider (Lord be graceful, he said Raptors SG/SF John Salmons was the best 76er) to find a way to right the ship, it'll only be worse.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> We have, but there's so little we can do, it's up to Ed Snider (Lord be graceful, he said Raptors SG/SF John Salmons was the best 76er) to find a way to right the ship, it'll only be worse.


Salmons signed with the Kings!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

The Sixers are not the laughing stock of the East. They might have had the worst (questionable) offseason but with C-Webb, Iverson and a boatload of athletic young players, playoffs are not out of the question.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

dont worry we'll win 82 games next season... I'm serious.
















































nah I'm kidding


























































I'm serious.






























































kidding :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

^ You're brilliant























Nah, I'm kidding.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh yes, and the article never said we were the laughingstock of the east.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Oh yes, and the article never said we were the laughingstock of the east.


 NO thats me, but might as well be. We were 15/15, thats HORRIBLE


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> NO thats me, but might as well be. We were 15/15, thats HORRIBLE


During the offseason. Whatever you may think of this team, it's not the worst in the east.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

im afraid that iverson will have ANOTHER stellar season,webber will put up VERY SOLID numbers as he did last season,igoudala will throw down a few dunks and still not have a jumpshot,korver will not have anything at all except a jumpshot and the rookies will contribute nothing.The rest are garbage.

The sooner that billy king gets his useless *** out of dodge,the sooner this team makes any progress

Billy King has wasted almost the entire career of one of the greatest guards of all time by continually making bad and/or stupid moves,iverson should be applauded for his commitment to the 76ers as many players would have jumped ship a long time ago,his energy,determination,physical ability and all round brilliance is truly a joy to behold and i think those that have seen him play regularly should be honoured.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

> =www.starbury.com
> Billy King has wasted almost the entire career of one of the greatest guards of all time by continually making bad and/or stupid moves,iverson should be applauded for his commitment to the 76ers as many players would have jumped ship a long time ago,his energy,determination,physical ability and all round brilliance is truly a joy to behold and i think those that have seen him play regularly should be honoured.


This man is on point, especially about Iverson's committment to the Sixers. That, I believe, is one thing that is not addressed quite enough about Iverson, especially in today's sports world where there really is no such thing as loyalty. This man has stayed with the franchise, even going as far as to say he wants to retire as a 76er everytime he's asked about being traded, through a history of management ineptitude. That alone is why I respect Allen Iverson more than just about any player in the league.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> ^ You're brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man... when i first read this post, I was blushing like crazy because I don't take compliments too well.
I guess I'm PWN3D




























































no I'm not


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

AI is one of the games greatest guards, cursed by one of the worst Gm's in professional sports.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> AI is one of the games greatest guards, cursed by one of the worst Gm's in professional sports.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> im afraid that iverson will have ANOTHER stellar season,webber will put up VERY SOLID numbers as he did last season,igoudala will throw down a few dunks and still not have a jumpshot,korver will not have anything at all except a jumpshot and the rookies will contribute nothing.The rest are garbage.
> 
> The sooner that billy king gets his useless *** out of dodge,the sooner this team makes any progress
> 
> Billy King has wasted almost the entire career of one of the greatest guards of all time by continually making bad and/or stupid moves,iverson should be applauded for his commitment to the 76ers as many players would have jumped ship a long time ago,his energy,determination,physical ability and all round brilliance is truly a joy to behold and i think those that have seen him play regularly should be honoured.


The one thing I love about AI is his determination to remain a Sixer through the thick and thin. Other superstars would have demanded a trade when things are going bad, but Iverson's loyalty is to his team.


----------

